# Is Severe Haemophilia a problem???



## Sallerina (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi

My husband and I are considering emigrating to Sydney and starting a new business - we are fortunate that we have friends out there who currently run a million pound plus biz and this will be who we will start a biz with. I say this as we will be bringing substantial money into Aus however....we have 3 children and one has severe haemophilia. He has treatment 3 times per week ( prophylaxis) which I administer and is paid for on NHS. It is synthetic treatment so no blood products and he has never (touch wood) had any joint problems so no drain on NHS other than direct cost to them for synthetic recombinant factor. before we start getting excited will this be a barrier to entry??? I read that if costs exceed 20,000 AUS over 4 year period this may cause problems - it is estimated that for a boy with severe haemo it would cost prob £1/2 million to provide life time treatment.....can anyone advise??? Don't want to go down the visa route to be told half way to forget it!!!

Thanks in advance - 

Sally


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes it will be a problem and you really should consult a registered migration agent before spending any money applying. 

Australia assesses health conditions by the likely cost to the Australian Government. They take into account medical care, welfare benefits, education costs, support costs, home care and if the person will ever likely be able to earn a living and live independently. 
If they deem the cost is too high you dont get the visa, that cost was about $20000 over the first 5 years, it might have gone up recently though. And needing regular hospital care and drugs will be a huge cost and as his carer you would be entitled to various benefits etc and he might need support in school. 

You are unable to say you wouldnt claim it or you would take out health insurance because it is not enforceable under Australian Law.


----------



## Sallerina (Jul 16, 2012)

_shel said:


> Yes it will be a problem and you really should consult a registered migration agent before spending any money applying.
> 
> Australia assesses health conditions by the likely cost to the Australian Government. They take into account medical care, welfare benefits, education costs, support costs, home care and if the person will ever likely be able to earn a living and live independently.
> If they deem the cost is too high you dont get the visa, that cost was about $20000 over the first 5 years, it might have gone up recently though. And needing regular hospital care and drugs will be a huge cost and as his carer you would be entitled to various benefits etc and he might need support in school.
> ...


Hi Thanks for that.

Just wanted to clarify that his condition and its treatment ensures that he will be able to live absolutely normally and work as the rest of us. he is not disabled in any way. It is only if he has an injury which would be true of any able bodied person. The drugs I am told I can still get from uk initially as Will would still be registered as patient 

I have contacted a migration expert and they have advised that we need to apply for a visa in the normal way and have not suggested that it is an immediate barrier. Do you know of anyone who has severe haemophilia Shel? Who would know or who has direct experience of this? 

Thanks for all comments - all gratefully appreciated xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

You will not be entitled to drugs from the UK. NHS services are only available to UK residents. You are also not allowed to import controlled drugs into Australia without a licence bar a small amount you would bring with you for personal use in your suitcase for initial use before seeing an Australian GP.

I've seen people post regarding it and have seen those knocked back and others have gotten visas with a struggle. 

I have epilepsy and struggled to get my visa even though my husband is Australian which means there are less stringent medical requirements for the visa I applied for. But it is not impossible to get the visa it just needs a careful approach. ie send as many medical reports that you can that can evidence he does not need medical or any other attention because they will only ask you for it at a later date.


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sallerina said:


> Hi Thanks for that.
> 
> Just wanted to clarify that his condition and its treatment ensures that he will be able to live absolutely normally and work as the rest of us. he is not disabled in any way. It is only if he has an injury which would be true of any able bodied person. The drugs I am told I can still get from uk initially as Will would still be registered as patient
> 
> ...


Hi Sallerina,

I am not sure if this will help. I have a clotting disorder ( thrombocytopenia) discovered last year. Its very mild and my medication is corticosteriods which is not very expensive( in fact cheap). I don't need this medication on a continous basis either.
My husband found a job in Australia and we plan to go there on a 457 . I understand that the rules for 457 are not as stringent as for PR. On declaring my condition, I did do a Medical and Chest X ray. The chest xray was becoz I hold a passport of a high risk country. I attached supporting evidence from my Heamotolgist who confirmed that my illness is under control and that it is mild and I am fit to do normal activities . During the medical, the doctor informed me that this illness should not in all probability cause problems as long as its under control. He also mentioned they may reject in case of serious illness like cancer etc. 

My medical reports have been sent to DIAC and I am awaiting updates from them. I shall keep you posted as I know more. If you want to know more you can PM me.

Cheers and Good Luck


----------



## Vardhini (Aug 20, 2013)

*Son with severe hemophilia*

My husband has got an opportunity to work in Australia on 457 visa. The visa is still under process. We have a son with severe hemophilia. So a case officer has been assigned and very recently we got a mail from DIAC asking for his current and historical reports and management needs and prognosis for the next 4 years. Please would someone help us with the documents to be submitted.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lamisleandra (Dec 6, 2012)

Vardhini said:


> My husband has got an opportunity to work in Australia on 457 visa. The visa is still under process. We have a son with severe hemophilia. So a case officer has been assigned and very recently we got a mail from DIAC asking for his current and historical reports and management needs and prognosis for the next 4 years. Please would someone help us with the documents to be submitted.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi vardhini,
Can you please update me on your Case???


----------



## Ballsith (Sep 30, 2015)

*Haemophiliacs emigrating to OZ*



lamisleandra said:


> Hi vardhini,
> Can you please update me on your Case???


I am a Haemophiliac, currently on prophylaxis of 2500 units ever other day and am looking to emigrate to OZ on my wife's skilled work visa as a spouse. I have just spoken with an emigration lawyer who told me that emigration doctors will asses my condition and that they look at every case individually. I find it a bit annoying that they can't give me a straight answer without me going through an expensive application. My health condition would certainly cost more than 30,000 over 4 years, in fact, it is more like 180,000 per year, so on this basis alone, i would imagine there is a strong possibility of my visa being rejected.

The lawyer advised me to ask one of the specialist doctors who deal with the health check for those seeking emigration visas. They are the 'Panel Doctors', whom i apparently will find on the Oz emigration website. She aslo suggested for me to apply for a long term holiday visa, just to undergo the medical check, which might give me a better idea as to weather my visa will be accepted when i come to do the full working visa, although, my wory is that they will have different criteria. I will now contact the dr to see what they say. 

If anyone else has any info, or have tried any further to apply, could they please inform me of the outcome...i don't want to waist thousands on an aplication if its going to be rejected.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Generally speaking, if the cost of treating your condition is more than the significant cost threshold (currently $35,000), the visa will not be granted. As you stated the cost would be well in excess of this per year, it's highly unlikely that you would be granted a visa.

I don't see how applying for a tourist visa and undergoing health checks would help you at all. The checks they conduct, if at all, are more for ensuring that tuberculosis and other infectious diseases do not get into Australia (since temporary visitors are not usually eligible for Medicare anyway). The medical checks that are done for permanent visas are for screening for infectious diseases AND ensuring that permanent visa holders will not be a significant cost to the Medicare system.

Health waivers are sometimes available but usually only to applicants in family/humanitarian visa classes and some people applying for employer sponsored permanent visas. They are usually not available to people applying for independent skilled migrant visas.


----------



## Ballsith (Sep 30, 2015)

I thought this may be the case...what a shame! thanks for taking the time to reply, I appreciate it! I will do some further research, but i wont get my hopes up. Thanks again!


----------



## avds (Jun 5, 2016)

In case it helps anyone - I have found it very hard to get information while going through this process... 

I have severe haemophilia, and we have recently moved to Australia on a 457 (temporary residence) visa. The visa was initially declined due the costs associated, which was estimated over $50 000 (it does not help to dispute accuracy of these estimates). The only reason we were able to come here was that my visa is employer sponsored, and I was fortunate enough they signed a health waiver for me. I also had to sign an acknowledgement of understanding that any permanent residence application would likely be declined. 

So although we were able to come here (and we love it!), it is very uncertain if we would ever be able to stay on a permanent basis. We just decided to go for it anyway and figure it out from here. The likely next step is an employer sponsored permanent residence application that can be done after 2 years with an employer. This costs around $7200 (we're a family of 4) so not an insignificant amount to spend on something this uncertain.

I'll try and post any updates here


----------



## Unknown Hemophilia Mother (5 mo ago)

avds said:


> In case it helps anyone - I have found it very hard to get information while going through this process... I have severe haemophilia, and we have recently moved to Australia on a 457 (temporary residence) visa. The visa was initially declined due the costs associated, which was estimated over $50 000 (it does not help to dispute accuracy of these estimates). The only reason we were able to come here was that my visa is employer sponsored, and I was fortunate enough they signed a health waiver for me. I also had to sign an acknowledgement of understanding that any permanent residence application would likely be declined. So although we were able to come here (and we love it!), it is very uncertain if we would ever be able to stay on a permanent basis. We just decided to go for it anyway and figure it out from here. The likely next step is an employer sponsored permanent residence application that can be done after 2 years with an employer. This costs around $7200 (we're a family of 4) so not an insignificant amount to spend on something this uncertain. I'll try and post any updates here


 Hi, Could you please provide your updates how it went after that?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Unknown Hemophilia Mother said:


> Hi, Could you please provide your updates how it went after that?


It’s a 5 year old thread
Don’t expect any response 
Cheers


----------

